# Deliverance Lost bronze??



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got my preordered copy from amazon and it is bronze instead of gold, anyone else get bronze?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Does this mean that the batch of products Waterstones or Games Workshop stores receive _first_ are bronze-edition?

It's not of paramount importance, but if, due to various factors like Black Library purposefully tailoring to online buyers purchasing directly from them -which would make sense, albeit it's a dickish move- or Black Library having failed to increase the size of the first print to accommodate the series' increase in popularity, then it's yet another little thing that is corrupting a company I used to consider warm.

You could argue that Black Library are doing this simply in response to the growing trend of shop-floor sales not matching online sales, but I still think it's a premature move.

A warning of sorts would have been appreciated if the above theory has any credibility. Which I hope it does not.

I would like a ''Problems with Black Library'' thread sticky'd in this section, so that people who're butthurt over something trivial in the latest Horus Heresy novel, or something that encompasses Black Library as a whole can debate there. It would reduce the number of threads whose substance doesn't really warrant a thread. Plus, it would be give fans object to the limited edition nature of novellas an avenue to vent or discuss their thoughts and opinions.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I checked the other thread (Why were two made? Why haven't they been added together?) and it seems I am wrong. Which I'm pleased about!

It's of trivial importance, but I'm sure many people share the desire to retain their Horus Heresy novels in their gold format from whence they picked up the series. For example, mine is from A Thousand Sons onwards.

Funnily enough, there is a silver False Gods still in my local Games Workshop. It's a battered copy with pages more yellow than white, hence why it hasn't been snatched up yet.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

bobss said:


> I checked the other thread (Why were two made? Why haven't they been added together?) and it seems I am wrong. Which I'm pleased about!
> 
> It's of trivial importance, but I'm sure many people share the desire to retain their Horus Heresy novels in their gold format from whence they picked up the series. For example, mine is from A Thousand Sons onwards.
> 
> Funnily enough, there is a silver False Gods still in my local Games Workshop. It's a battered copy with pages more yellow than white, hence why it hasn't been snatched up yet.


OMG, the ultra rare battered silver False Gods. Literally only one exists in the whole world - grab it!

Given that Deliverance Lost has been up for pre-release sale on a number of occasions I am not surprised that it is not on its first print run. I do find it a little odd that gold can be found in random places, but I'm not losing sleep.


----------

